# £25 shop voucher for £9 on Groupon for Northampton Reptile Centre



## Exocoetidae (Jan 26, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but...

Check this out, £25 shop voucher for £9 on Groupon for Northampton Reptile Centre;

Voucher For Reptile Centre

Thought it was worth sharing!


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Can only use it in store


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

IceBloodExotics said:


> Can only use it in store


Yes, sorry, this is an in-store only groupon. The £16 saving doesn't really offset the cost of travel from Glasgow!!

Maybe in the future we can look into doing an online one


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

:2thumb:


NorthamptonReptileCentre said:


> Yes, sorry, this is an in-store only groupon. The £16 saving doesn't really offset the cost of travel from Glasgow!!
> 
> Maybe in the future we can look into doing an online one


I watch all your YouTube videos...and your shops look fantastic...i will come down for a visit one day...maybe when I'm down at an English show...love the relaxed atmosphere of the shop as well :2thumb:


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

IceBloodExotics said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> I watch all your YouTube videos...and your shops look fantastic...i will come down for a visit one day...maybe when I'm down at an English show...love the relaxed atmosphere of the shop as well :2thumb:


Thanks for that! Hopefully new video next week of a flat pack viv build. Unless we get snowed down in mince pies... (likely)


----------

